# A Display Of Pocket Watches.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Watch display cabinet by velocipede228822, on Flickr

I recently bought a cabinet in an auction, and now display some pocket watches in it.



watch display by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Part of the display.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a superb cabinet Alan

I have to say though, and please don't take offence, I think hanging the watches flat on the back wall doesn't really show them to their best advantage.

I would suggest that they could be brought forward nearer the glass panels of the case and would consider putting your watches on stands

You could knock up some wooden 'boxes' and cover them with velvet, something like this










Or you could go for the more traditional wooden stands or even acylic, I've got a pic somewhere but Photobucket seems to be playing up at the mo'

Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

You have a great collection!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

ian1 said:


> You have a great collection!!


Thanks for the words guys. I didn't get any image though a6cjn?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

AlanJohn said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > You have a great collection!!
> ...


Photobucket went AWOL this afternoon :thumbsdown:

Here are the other type of stands I was trying to describe










Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A/J, that is a cool cabinet!

...All I have is a small brass watch-stand on my desk...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Shangas said:


> A/J, that is a cool cabinet!
> 
> ...All I have is a small brass watch-stand on my desk...


Glad you like it Shangas.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


Those are some nice stands. I could make the first one as I do woodturning.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would give them a go Alan

I used to do them and they were quite popular










I think they are a nice way of displaying a pocket watch

Chris


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Oh wow!!!! I want your collection.......gorgeous watches you have there!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Miss B said:


> Oh wow!!!! I want your collection.......gorgeous watches you have there!


Yeah' but it's keeping me poor :dontgetit:


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice display cabinet and some nice watches too.


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

thats a great collection


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Watch box. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here is another display box I made to show off the wathes.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Watch strand by velocipede228822, on Flickr

A watch stand I made today.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AlanJohn said:


> Watch strand by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> 
> A watch stand I made today.


Hi, Alan...seems a long time since I spoke to you...Fab watch stand you made..the base looks like pitch pine with that graining...is the spindle beech? I used to do loads of wood turning...here're a couple of very simple watch stands I made out of scraps...one with a router, and even simpler, just a couple of clear headed map pins.

This is a piece of oak, routed out to the correct diameter using a template, and lined with some red self adhesive velour. There is a slight bevel on the bottom to make it lean back slightly, though the addition of a bracket would make it more stable.










Here it is with my Waltham in it....










An even simpler idea is to use some clear, long headed map pins (from Staples) as supports as in this pic of my Masonic Elgin...If using hardwood as the Oak in this pic, it is advisable to drill tiny pilot holes for the pins, for ease of insertion.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, that's very nice work there Alan, I like the combination of materials

And Rodger, when you get kicked out of the lodge, please let me have first dibs on that Waltham









It's superb

Chris


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohn said:


> Here is another display box I made to show off the wathes.


Hi Alan, what did you do for the top/lid, did you make it up yourself or did you use something like a pictureframe and glass? That's the sort of box I want to build.

(Nice collection by the way) :notworthy:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


I am so intrigued by the symbolism on this piece. Am I allowed to ask?? Are you allowed to tell????


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a terrific Elgin Roger. Gluess I'd have to join the Masons to get one though 

And the stand does the job,I am thinking of making another one based on one I saw on here some time back. Basicallly a circular piece of wood turned out and then cut to a V shape to hold the watch.In a finial set in another circular turned piece.


----------

